# vim colorscheme test project



## graudeejs (Oct 17, 2009)

I found this lind, and wanted to share with all you VIM lovers
http://code.google.com/p/vimcolorschemetest/

at the bottom of page you can see few links, click on them to see how themes look, before you download one.

you can download themes by browsing source

Source > Browse > colors

Great peace of work....

I already found what I was looking for.... Borland theme {I modified it a little bit}


----------



## Californian (Oct 18, 2009)

So many to choose from, I went with pacific


----------

